# Diagnostic Radiography - age limits in Oz



## MooMoo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello 
I'm sorry if this question appears lazy - I have done as much searching as I can but still have some questions. I think only people out there doing the job would know the answers to these, so if I may...

I will be retraining as a diagnostic radiographer at the grand old age of 40 (any thoughts or input from diagnostic/therapeutic radiographers most welcome).

In the UK there is either a 3 year degree (not one accredited by AIR) or a 4 year degree (which is accredited by AIR). Which means being a green/wet behind the ears 43 year old or 44 year old. 

Even on the 4 year course you are still (according to the AIR website) expected to provide evidence of 2 years post graduation experience in the field. Although I knew a young woman who studied on the 4 year course, had her 6 months placement in Australia as part of the course and was offered a job as result (without having graduated yet!).

Any diagnostic radiographers out there? Am I barking up the wrong tree with this? :confused2: 

There is no leeway on age 45 I realize - but at what point is it ok to start applying when you will qualify in a skill that you know is on the critical list? 

Can you work in Australia after the age of 45 without applying for permanent residency? 

No kids in tow.

Any advice gratefully accepted.

MooMoo


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

MooMoo said:


> Hello
> I'm sorry if this question appears lazy - I have done as much searching as I can but still have some questions. I think only people out there doing the job would know the answers to these, so if I may...
> 
> I will be retraining as a diagnostic radiographer at the grand old age of 40 (any thoughts or input from diagnostic/therapeutic radiographers most welcome).
> ...



Seems like you might be cutting it a little too close there with the age thing. Maybe you should go to Australia and study there. The 175 visa allows you to forgo the work experience, if you have 2 years of study in Australia. I found this as the first result on google for 'australia diagnostic radiographer'. Looks like it is a 3 year course.

Become a Diagnostic Radiographer / Faculty of Health / The University of Newcastle, Australia

Completing your studies in AU would also give you additional points in the points test, which you will probably need as you are in your 40's.

I'm no expert on these matters, but that sounds like a more sound way of migrating to AU to me.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi MooMoo:

The qualification itself is just the start and you can't apply before you have the qualification. Also most skilled occupations also have a work experience requirement so even if you qualified it might not be enough for a PR visa to AU.

As you are about to start a course you could do the study in AU, but even then after graduation I don't think it's directly to PR (first I believe there is a Temp visa and then a PR later). 

As Matjones noted it's the age thing that gets you, 44 + 364 days application is OK, that all disappears the day you hit age 45.

It is highly recommeneded you speak with a Migration agent as they can plot the most successful path to PR. Talking to more than one is probably worthwhile too.



MooMoo said:


> Hello
> I'm sorry if this question appears lazy - I have done as much searching as I can but still have some questions. I think only people out there doing the job would know the answers to these, so if I may...
> 
> I will be retraining as a diagnostic radiographer at the grand old age of 40 (any thoughts or input from diagnostic/therapeutic radiographers most welcome).
> ...


----------



## MooMoo (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for your replies. 

I had looked into studying over there but the tuition costs alone (being an international student) are approx. $49,000 for the full 3 years (never mind living costs) so it really is just out of the question . I can't imagine - although I will look into - whether you can transfer to another uni for your final year (but given the different approving bodies in the UK and Oz I doubt if they allow that).

I will approach migration agents to find out what the options are from their point of view. As John Lennon said 'life is what happens while your busy making other plans'. 

Can you can apply for work in Australia (if you are not eligible for PR) when you are over the age of 45 in a area which is a critical skill? 

Moo Moo


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

MooMoo said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> ...


Yeah, studying in AU can get quite expensive. Just be aware that they are in the middle of a change to the skilled migration program, and the CSL may not even exist in its current form in the near future. Also, just because Radiographer is in demand now, it may not be by the time you qualify. Make sure you are doing the course because you want to 

Hopefully a migration agent can give you the answers you need. As amaslam said, you may be able to get there with temporary visa such as a 457.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi MooMoo:

Most visas just cut out at age 45 (meaning you can't apply for them anymore). The ones I'm aware of where you can work and apply for over age 45 are 457 (employer sponsored temp visa) and Retired Investor visas (very large investment amount). 

That is why talking to a migration agent is so highly recommended here, they can plot the best path to a PR visa.



MooMoo said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> ...


----------



## MooMoo (Jan 17, 2009)

*Thank you*

Hello again

You guys are great. Your comments have been very helpful.

I will go off to investigate further.

Thank you
MooMoo


----------

